# Got a call from the DWR today....



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

She left a message, but as soon as I heard "Division" I knew that they only call for one reason this time of year.....

*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
and a *(())* -*|*- *()* *()* I am a going -8/- 
4 Weeks to go, thanks to some generous forum members I feel okay accepting the tag having done zero scouting with only 4 weeks to go. I won't say which area as it is an area that I was shown and I think the fellars like to keep in on the DL, thanks guys, you know who you are! I picked up some primers, pellets and stocked up on sabots. 
PS-I almost forgot to mention-I am excited! I moved around all of my vacation days to be able to take off the whole hunt.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

You gotta love it! Best of luck to you on your hunt!!! And have funnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You lucky lucky man! Good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck with your hunt. 

My only question is: Why can't they call me??????


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Cool!!! I can't wait to see how it plays out. I've got nothing to do that time of the year, and I may just be in the area.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, Huge. Hope you have a hell of a time.


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck, hope you have a good hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Very Cool!!! I can't wait to see how it plays out. I've got nothing to do that time of the year, and I may just be in the area.


Really? And you have heard of this place? You haven't used all of your vacation days yet?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats, What animal? Or did I miss something?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What's the deal about not telling what tag you drew? Seems kind of silly to me.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Very Cool!!! I can't wait to see how it plays out. I've got nothing to do that time of the year, and I may just be in the area.
> ...


I still have a handful of days I am holding on to. Hopefully I can get it done this weekend.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm still laughing about tex ****ting on his treadmill. lol


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> What's the deal about not telling what tag you drew? Seems kind of silly to me.


Yeah, tell us what tag you got, you silly bass terd!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Congrats, What animal? Or did I miss something?


Sorry, Elk.


ridgetop said:


> What's the deal about not telling what tag you drew? Seems kind of silly to me.


Similar to the discussion about a friend taking you to a place and then letting a bunch of people know about it...some folks were generous enough to allow me to tag along a few years ago and if they want to chime in I am fine with that, but it is such a small area with so few tags available that it is nice to have so few people apply for it. It is certainly not a high profile tag, but I have been there and see a fellar get about a 320, which I would be happy with. I got it with only 4 points, which was the second most points of those who applied.

I have a NE general deer tag and asked if I could switch it for a muzzie tag for this area, but she said no. I then mentioned that NHS surrendered his DH tag this year for LE and she said no; I then asked if there was any other good reason I could use to switch and she just laughed.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Huge, I hope you connect. I hope to get my tag next year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hunt 3097,,,,,Diamond mountain I'm guessing.

Whats the big deal there Huge?

By the way, good luck.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well it sure looks like the karma is playing in your field. Congrats on the tag and I'm wishing you the best of luck bagging a 300 plus class animal! You can do it! Aim high!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm still laughing about tex **** on his treadmill. lol


???He told the story??? I thought he would take that to his grave! :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> What's the deal about not telling what tag you drew? Seems kind of silly to me.


Agreed most areas are huge so I doubt we would know exactly where you are hunting. At least say the species. For all we know you drew a pot gut tag!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

**** Bankers!

And the rich get richer (right Huge :mrgreen: ). Good luck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> **** Bankers!
> 
> And the rich get richer (right Huge :mrgreen: ). Good luck!


I guess turnabout is fair play!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> hunt 3097,,,,,Diamond mountain I'm guessing.
> 
> Whats the big deal there Huge?
> 
> By the way, good luck.


Nice going Goofball. First NHS post pics of some deer on the Henrys where he is going to be hunting, then you start naming off the places on the internet for him. (BTW, nobody cares that you hunted the Henrys back in 1980 something.) Now it's obvious Huge doesn't want to name what unit he's hunting and you come along and probably name it for him. Why don't you post some pics with some good background of some of your hunting spots and we'll play the name game on the internet with you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope you smoke a goodun' Huge.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > hunt 3097,,,,,Diamond mountain I'm guessing.
> ...


+1. Huge has his reasons for not disclosing the location or unit. Lets just respect that wish him luck on his hunt.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

+1 come on Goofy..... you know better than that. I know they don't own the mountain, none of us do for that matter. But when we put in countless hours into scouting a spot we expect the people that we trust with the info we built up over time and hard work remain within that group.

Good luck huge. Karms always knock's. You just gota listen for when it does.
SMOKE'EM


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

**** goofy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You get a call from the DWR.... :| 

All I get are spam phone calls from Wells Fargo Bank about a problem with my credit card....damned bankers!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Lucky dog! I hope you get a great bull.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge, I respect you not wanting to share which unit, don't really understand it but respect it all the same. You guys are way over thinking this keeping a "honeyhole unit secret" way to much. I can understand a specific canyon or water hole but a whole unit, all for a 320" bull, which can be taken on any unit in the state. I really hope you have the time of your life and get something your happy with. :mrgreen: 
On a side note, I know there was a few people ticked off that I shared my Stansbury sheep hunt all across the internet last year. With shooting the largest/highest scoring California Bighorn so far in the state. You would think there would be a big influx of entries this year but there was actually less. So I wouldn't worry too much about the future.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Huge, I respect you not wanting to share which unit, don't really understand it but respect it all the same. You guys are way over thinking this keeping a "honeyhole unit secret" way to much. I can understand a specific canyon or water hole but a whole unit, all for a 320" bull, which can be taken on any unit in the state. I really hope you have the time of your life and get something your happy with. :mrgreen:
> On a side note, I know there was a few people ticked off that I shared my Stansbury sheep hunt all across the internet last year. With shooting the largest/highest scoring California Bighorn so far in the state. You would think there would be a big influx of entries this year but there was actually less. So I wouldn't worry too much about the future.


How did I miss this sheep hunt. Did you post a report? Link!!!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > Huge, I respect you not wanting to share which unit, don't really understand it but respect it all the same. You guys are way over thinking this keeping a "honeyhole unit secret" way to much. I can understand a specific canyon or water hole but a whole unit, all for a 320" bull, which can be taken on any unit in the state. I really hope you have the time of your life and get something your happy with. :mrgreen:
> ...


Seriously! Are you making fun again?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > ridgetop said:
> ...


No i'm serious.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Come on guys honeyholes on LE units are sacred especially when you can hunt them so often. -_O- -_O- -_O- Huge had 4 points which means his waiting period to draw the tag again is longer than actually applying for the tag. If you guys really want to know the unit then just look at the drawing odds. Fillmore Oak creek and North Cache doesn't take a lot of points either and if you hunt the right places then you can kill a 320 bull.

Congrats Huge. I hope you find a good bull and atleast you have something better to look forward to then watch BYU play this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> You get a call from the DWR.... :|
> 
> All I get are spam phone calls from Wells Fargo Bank about a problem with my credit card....damned bankers!


Now that you mention it, I got my fourth call today and the second one at 2 am....BTW that is not from a bank for those who don't know. Apparently, the scammers are out og Quebec. I even tried to give them a fake number that is within a close range of a legitimate number, but it would not accept it...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge, I'm sure your getting great advice from friends but I did hunt that area when it was an any bull area years ago. I saw a 350" bull that year but so did about 100 other people before the hunt and pushed it onto private ground. Again, I'm cool with your wishes and if you want any BLM maps of that area your free to use them. We could meet up sometime. PM me if you have any questions.

Fixed Blade, I don't want to sidetrack this post any more than I have. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

.45 said:


> You get a call from the DWR.... :|
> 
> All I get are spam phone calls from Wells Fargo Bank about a problem with my credit card....damned bankers!


That's not a spam my friend.....that is flat out fraud. They aren't from Wells Fargo and when you give them info they request they go on a shopping spree on your dime.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The best thing to do when you get any call from a bank that you have a account with is tell them that you will call them back. Then get their phone number off of one of your statements to call them on. 

I have been called by credit card companies a few times and each time it was legit and the person calling had no problem with me telling them that I would call them back. Just don't let them tell you what number to call.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > You get a call from the DWR.... :|
> ...


Not my dime...I don't bank at Wells Fargo.

I think Wells Fargo is upset because of the competion!! :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

.45 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > .45":snwge94j]You get a call from the DWR.... :|
> ...


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge, good luck - have fun. A 320 elk would be a monster in Alaska.

Ridgetop, I'm bored at work. PM me the link to your sheep hunt too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here I am at 2 am after original plans changed fortunately; we will be scouting for elk tomorrow instead of fishing. So, going to do some hiking tomorrow and some football!


----------



## UTarcher72 (May 31, 2011)

Here is my guess, you pulled an ELk muzzle tag on the bookcliffs. Why do i speculate? because my good friend just surrendered his tag on Aug. 29th due to calendar conflicts with a new job offer. Let me know if i guessed wrong.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UTarcher72 said:


> Here is my guess, you pulled an ELk muzzle tag on the bookcliffs. Why do i speculate? because my good friend just surrendered his tag on Aug. 29th due to calendar conflicts with a new job offer. Let me know if i guessed wrong.


Close, but not quite. Same general area.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Got there on Saturday and did a little scouting around; what a scenic place:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I knew it. You drew the green river north/rattlesnake elk tag. $$$$$ o-||


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge, I have a "water map" of your unit from the tribal cattlemen......
Every drop of water on the unit,,,,,,,I hung tree stands on all the good ones.

I spent 40 days in there in 2004 , Its were I shot "The goofyelk"....

I can hook you up with the landowners in Wire fence if your interested..
Honestly, I know a TON of info on your unit,,,,,,,PM me if your interested.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Huge, *I have a "water map" of your unit from the tribal cattlemen*......
> Every drop of water on the unit,,,,,,,I hung tree stands on all the good ones.
> 
> I spent 40 days in there in 2004 , Its were I shot "The goofyelk"....
> ...


Don't fall for it Huge....if there are 'Tribal Cattlemen' in that area, you're too far west!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Huge, you don't need any maps you will be in good hands. I have lived more than 1/2 my life up there and NHS has been up there plenty as well. Well take very good care of you.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh by the way that is a way cool photo.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Oh by the way that is a way cool photo.


You recognize that spot from anything? My new camera has an auto panorama function; I hope to make very good use of that camera in 22 days on opening like I heard of another fellar doing! Still waiting for some coordinates... Good to see you buddy!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I know exactly where that photo is at. I will get you some coordinates in a few minutes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it normal to not sleep well in the days leading up to opening day when drawing an LE tag? This is my first one and thanks for all of the input guys; I am feeling well-informed due to the help from others. I kind of like this one; pic from early July. Not crazy huge, a little weak on the backs, but the largest from the cameras that I have seen, he may have added a little size since then, but not much. What score would you put on him?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

320-330 area


----------

